# FileTrip points to ShopTemp $$?



## MasterPenguin (Nov 9, 2010)

Just curious. I've got about 450 files uploaded ($4.5), I was wondering if there's any way to transfer it over, so I can spend it on shoptemp, instead of the puny selection that filetrip has.


----------



## Costello (Nov 10, 2010)

actually the whole gift thing on FileTrip will soon be replaced with shoptemp credit.
that means yes filetrip points will be directly convertible into shoptemp credit.
just be patient it'll come soon


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 10, 2010)

Well that's good news. Hopefully people don't spam the site with terrible skins for flash carts.


----------



## MasterPenguin (Nov 10, 2010)

Great. :]


----------



## playallday (Nov 10, 2010)

.


----------



## MasterPenguin (Nov 10, 2010)

They were always sent through dealextreme.


----------



## Another World (Nov 11, 2010)

actually weren't they given by gameyeaaah's new site ishopvideogames?

-another world


----------



## Costello (Nov 11, 2010)

they used to, but then they kind of dropped us so Shoptemp started giving coupons aways instead.


----------



## Another World (Nov 11, 2010)

yea, i recall them dropping and not supporting. its a shame because when they were gameyeaah they were a great site. i bought my first r4 and my m3 lite from them. well on to the new... thank goodness for shoptemp! =)

-another world


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 11, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> yea, i recall them dropping and not supporting. its a shame because when they were gameyeaah they were a great site. i bought my first r4 and my m3 lite from them. well on to the new... thank goodness for shoptemp! =)
> 
> -another world



Gameyeeah is now Gamesyeah. I have dealings with them as a sales trainee. As far as I know, they're still pretty legitimate, and willing to sponsor raffles and review samples on behalf of DSDatabase.


----------



## Fishaman P (Nov 14, 2010)

MasterPenguin said:
			
		

> Just curious. I've got about 450 files uploaded ($4.5)...



WRONG.  2 files = 1 penny.  So you really have $2.25.


----------

